# post a song that means something to you.



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I really just think trying to post a song here is just gonna stress me out too much, and I might not succeed anyways. Its not worth the stress.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

eeo said:


> I've experienced that sometimes this works and sometimes it doesn't.


_neeooooooob_











:3


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Electra said:


>


Nelly is awesome. I still think Whoa, Nelly! and Folklore is some of her best stuff. The others are good as well. You can not go wrong with anything Timbaland is involved in.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

@Electra Heard this one? Timbaland - Wikipedia
His hand has been in a lot of great music...most do not realize.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> @Electra Heard this one? Timbaland - Wikipedia
> His hand has been in a lot of great music...most do not realize.


Hahahah, yesssss, I had forgot that song but when it started to play I surpricingly still remembered quite a lot of the lyrics because I used to sing it so much 😎
It is a good and catchy one


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## JBMan (Nov 3, 2020)

Electra said:


>


Its cool, but its not "played on lasers" cool


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

JBMan said:


> Its cool, but its not "played on lasers" cool


Hahahaha!! 😎 keyokey 😁 I admit defeat.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

The first couple years after the psychotic part of my schizoaffective d/o developed I would listen to this song constantly. It was soothing and music especially this song helped me to relate to something when I was such an outcast at school.


----------



## JBMan (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Elaborate Carrot Shrimp (Nov 9, 2020)

Deathly - Aimee Mann

I often tend to find myself committing to people too easily, at the slightest act of kindness or trust that mightn't even count up till the end, and sometimes this trait gets my neuroticism high on a sappy, unpleasant height. Its why I find this song so meaningful amongst a hundred others! Kindness can be deathly.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

It was the song played at my grandma's funeral.
Its a dutch dialect from Groningen.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

_There's always gonna be another mountain
I'm always gonna wanna make it move
Always gonna be an uphill battle
Sometimes I'm gonna have to lose
Ain't about how fast I get there
Ain't about what's waiting on the other side
It's the climb_

Life is a beautiful struggle. Listening to songs with this kind of positive, encouraging message always give me the strength to carry on.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

KindaSnob! said:


>


Sounds nostalgic, like the 90s.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)

* *




You're so careless, careless
How did you get so ungrateful?
You treat me like I'm a disease,
Oh, and it's been killing me
Chances are, you never even cared at all
I'm sure that you had your reasons
But I'll never get to hear the truth
Disguised in all your alibis
It's a tradition, practiced,
every time you say goodbye

I've tried so hard
to be what you needed
Your imaginary enemy
I've tried for so long
to make you believe it
That I am not the enemy

Slipshod cavalier,
I can't stand to see those things that
You have taken for granted
Thrown away everything you've been handed
Too much all at once that's how you got so ungrateful
All you saw was the burden
Standing beside all your blessed truths
Disguised in all your alibis
It's a tradition, practiced,
every time you say goodbye

I've tried so hard
to be what you needed
Your imaginary enemy
I've tried for so long
to make you believe it
That I am not the enemy
Imaginary enemy

Oh, oh, oh, oh
Alright, yeah

I've tried so hard
to be what you needed
Your imaginary enemy
I've tried for so long
to make you believe it
That I am not the enemy
Imaginary enemy


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)

* *





I'm looking at you through the glass
Don't know how much time has passed
Oh God it feels like forever
But no one ever tells you that forever
Feels like I'm sitting all alone inside your head

How do you feel, that is the question
But I forget, you don't expect an easy answer
When something like a soul becomes initialized And folded up like paper dolls and little notes
You can't expect to bitter folks
And while you're outside looking in
Describing what you see
Remember what you're staring at is me

'Cause I'm looking at you through the glass
Don't know how much time has passed
All I know is that it feels like forever
When no one ever tells you that forever
Feels like home, sitting all alone inside your head

How much is real, so much to question
An epidemic of the mannequins
Contaminating everything
When thought came from the heart
It never did right from the start
Just listen to the noises
(No more sad voices)
Before you tell yourself
It's just a different scene
Remembering is just different from what you've seen

I'm looking at you through the glass
Don't know how much time has passed
And all I know is that it feels like forever
When no one ever tells you that forever
Feels like home, sitting all alone inside your head

[Chorus]
And it's the stars
The stars that shine for you
And it's the stars
The stars that lie to you

I'm looking at you through the glass
Don't know how much time has passed
Oh God it feels like forever
But no one ever tells you that forever
Feels like home, sitting all alone inside your head

'Cause I'm looking at you through the glass
Don't know how much time has passed
All I know is that it feels like forever
But no one ever tells you that forever
Feels like home, sitting all alone inside your head

[Chorus: x2]

The stars
The stars that lie


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

This song is meaningful to me because listening to it gave me a unique mystical experience. I think that the song lyrics and the instrumental combine to make this a really beautiful song.


----------



## LostHaven (Aug 12, 2016)

I went through a nirvana phase around 13/14/15 and I absolutely adore the unplugged session. This and all apologies are my favourites.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

These two together. The entire album never gets old.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Kelly Kapowski said:


>


The Paper Kites are an a ++++ I like that whole album. Listening to this one during a good storm brewing outside- is nice...





I like all the others as well. Not unusual with your music posts.  The first one has a really addictive beat.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

incision said:


> These two together. The entire album never gets old.


This one is really good too!





Edit: I just realized they are banned. They must have switched from passive aggressive to just plain aggressive.


----------

